# Tracked skid steer



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Anyone have one, I have a dune restoration job on NAS and need a small piece of equit to minimize footprint/ impacts. DIG Pcola is bringing the heavy iron. 2 days of work.


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

pm me if you still need this service


----------

